# Kentucky Fried Chicken's NEW double down sandwich!!!!



## kleenex (Aug 25, 2009)

Bellying up to Kentucky Fried Chicken's double down | Daily Dish | Los Angeles Times

Screw the old standard bun


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2009)

Fried chicken, bacon and cheese.  How could it be bad?


----------



## kleenex (Aug 25, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Fried chicken, bacon and cheese.  How could it be bad?



I say it can't be bad, just make sure you can loosen the belt you have when you are done


----------



## Scotch (Aug 25, 2009)

Geez, why not just dip the whole thing in batter and fry it up as one big glob 'o death? 

But I guess it's better than this gawdawful concoction, a bacon-cheeseburger with Crispy Kreme donuts for buns (a favorite of Paula Deen -- really!):







YouTube - Paula Deen's heart attack


----------



## babetoo (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry i say that is just disgusting.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 26, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Geez, why not just dip the whole thing in batter and fry it up as one big glob 'o death?
> 
> But I guess it's better than this gawdawful concoction, a bacon-cheeseburger with Crispy Kreme donuts for buns (a favorite of <a href="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f31/hey-yall-guess-whos-cooking-on-discuss-cooking-58634.html"><a href="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f31/hey-yall-guess-whos-cooking-on-discuss-cooking-58634.html">Paula Deen</a></a> -- really!):



That's me done for breakfast this morning  That's just way over the top!!


----------



## vyapti (Aug 26, 2009)

This reminds me of a The Onion article depicting an injunction that prevented KFC from advertising any of their products as food or edible because ""The word 'eat' is legally permissible only in reference to substances appropriate for human consumption."


----------



## kleenex (Aug 26, 2009)

KFC Estimates that calorie count for the sandwich is only 590 calories.

YouTube - KFC Double Down Chicken Sandwich

The commercial for the product is out, but audio is not that super.


----------



## vyapti (Aug 26, 2009)

kleenex said:


> KFC Estimates that calorie count for the sandwich is only 590 calories.


Only 590 calories?  Do they say how many grams of fat? Or what percentage of the calories are nutritionally sound?  That sandwich is a nightmare, two thin stips of chicken surrounded by a catastrophe of artery clogging fat.  I hope it comes with a Surgeon General's warning.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2009)

To help out, hospital emergency rooms near any KFC restaurants could offer a special section.  That way you can go and sign in, eat your sandwich in a nice little area with tables, and by the time you are done, they will be ready to see you and treat your heart attack before it gets worse.  

Barbara


----------



## Scotch (Aug 26, 2009)

According to THIS SITE, "A quick calculation using the nutritional information on KFC's Web site reveals the *Double Down Chicken Sandwich* to be about *858 calories* and *62.4 grams of fat* -- about the same amount of calories and _more_ fat than Wendy's 1/3-pound Triple with cheese. 

However, McDonald's is now claiming that it ain't really all that bad. KFC provided the following nutritional values for the magic sandwich: Calories: 590; Calories from fat: 280; Total fat: 31g; Saturated fat: 10g; Trans fat: 0g; and Cholesterol: 190mg.


----------



## Miriam84 (Sep 21, 2009)

G-d help me for saying this, but that chicken "sandwich" looks rather tasty, not that I would actually eat it. Well, maybe I would try 1, just for the novelty of it. The basic flavors are similar to my beloved Arby's Chicken Bacon 'N Swiss-- A breaded chicken breast, swiss cheese, thick cut pepper bacon and honey mustard.

However, as far as that cheeseburger-on-Krispy-Kreme (and Paula Deen's concoction) goes, there's only one thing I can say...


----------

